# Baby ate drywall!



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

Anyone know if that's a big deal?









We have several pieces of sheetrock/drywall in our living room left over from a project, and a couple of them have raw corners right where DS can reach. I just found him with a mouth full of gritty drywall crumbs. I wiped it all out as best I could.

It seems like inert stuff, but on the other hand it's not made with baby safety in mind either.

I'm searching around online and I can't find the subject addressed anywhere... as if nobody ever heard of do-it-yourselfers with kids.







:


----------



## Dawn38 (May 14, 2006)

I would call the poision control hotline.


----------



## mcamy (Aug 23, 2004)

hmm, I know my dog has eaten pieces of drywall before and was ok, but that was not my baby either. Hope you find some answers!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Ds has gotten a few drywall crumbs in his mouth as well. He was fine.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't know about babies, but I know my rottweiler ate a whole bunch and was fine.


----------



## ramlita (Mar 26, 2002)

Yeah, he's fine!

I was just thinking about how it's not meant to be eaten, so there probably isn't much regulation controlling the levels of contaminants in it. I don't really know where gypsom comes from, or the likelihood of it having lead/mercury/formaldehyde/or whatever in it.
It just occurred to me that if I wanted to obsess about it, I could lead-test the stuff with a swab...


----------

